# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Paycom Business News

## Plutonic Panda

Paycom IPO hits snag | News OK

----------


## catch22

I don't blame them. Tech has been getting hammered past week or so. Good to not put your stock for sale in the middle of a correction period.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Paycom goes public:




> OKLAHOMA CITY – Paycom Software Inc. said late Monday its initial public offering of more than 6.6 million shares of its common stock will be priced at $15 per share. The shares start trading on the New York Stock Exchange on Tuesday under the symbol PAYC. An aggregate of about 4.6 million shares are being sold by the company and about 2 million are being sold by stockholders. According to a Paycom press release, the underwriters have a 30-day option to purchase nearly 1 million additional shares of common stock from the selling stockholders to cover any over allotments.
> 
> Paycom plans to use the net proceeds from the offering to repay outstanding indebtedness.
> 
> - Paycom goes public | The Journal Record

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Paycom grows revenue, hires more staff in Oklahoma City | News OK

----------


## Pete

OKCTalk - Paycom and Boeing to add a combined 1,323 new jobs over the next 3 years

----------


## blangtang

Keep an eye on this growth company if you are into investing in local stocks.  ( $ PAYC )

----------


## okatty

^ Agree...bought this stock right after issue and was bumpy at first and has since taken off.  They are state of the art and seem to have the process down.  Have a number of clients who use their services and think they are great.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> ^ Agree...bought this stock right after issue and was bumpy at first and has since taken off.  They are state of the art and seem to have the process down.  Have a number of clients who use their services and think they are great.


I enjoyed using their service.

----------


## HangryHippo

> I enjoyed using their service.


Do you no longer use it?

----------


## mimino

I enjoyed making 18% on their stock after-earnings  :Smile:  But I also did not enjoy losing money on FIT after their blow-out earnings... This market is drunk.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> Do you no longer use it?


I became salaried/changed companies since then.

----------


## TheTravellers

We?re giving Paycom money to create jobs they were going to create anyway? | The Lost Ogle

----------


## OKC Guy

Wow Paycom popped today.  But The thinking is going forward will see revenue decline since they charge per employee and lots of folks out of jobs lately.  But first qtr was good:

What happened
Shares of Paycom Software (NYSE:PAYC) have popped today, up by 14% as of 1 p.m. EDT, after the company reported first-quarter earnings. The HR software specialist beat expectations for both the top and bottom lines but withdrew its 2020 guidance due to the COVID-19 pandemic.

So what
Revenue in the first quarter increased 21% to $242.2 million, easily topping the consensus estimate of $237.9 million. That all translated into adjusted net income of $77.9 million, or $1.33 per share. Analysts were looking for just $1.26 per share in adjusted profits. Adjusted EBITDA was $117.9 million, and Paycom finished the quarter with $181.8 million in cash and cash equivalents on the balance sheet.

----------


## Bits_Of_Real_Panther

My company uses paycom.  they have a lot of features.  my company only uses a fraction of what they have available.

from a user experience perspective: not wonderful, not terrible.

----------


## Jersey Boss

Paycom and J.C. Watts make national attention.

Have Paycom Software, Inc. (NYSE:PAYC) Insiders Been Selling Their Stock? | Nasdaq
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nas...20-11-16%3famp

----------


## mugofbeer

Interesting!

Paid by the employee covered by the software so they must be anticipating lower employment, more competition, higher costs under the next admin?

----------


## OkiePoke

^^

That's a lot to unpack over 2 sales.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> Interesting!
> 
> Paid by the employee covered by the software so they must be anticipating lower employment, more competition, higher costs under the next admin?


I'm guessing JC Watts sold the 1,000 shares at $386 per because he wanted some cash. Chad Richison probably sold his for over $100 million for estate purposes.

----------


## Teo9969

> Interesting!
> 
> Paid by the employee covered by the software so they must be anticipating lower employment, more competition, higher costs under the next admin?


Full disclosure: Paycom EE here.

Most of the insiders and especially Chad have not sold a whole lot of stock since the IPO, even after additional grants. I'm assuming they were cashing out for personal reasons as opposed to a concern for the business. I imagine they were hedging against potential higher taxes as individuals.

Like any business there's always concerns for what your competition is doing and how different headwinds affect you. Unemployment would have a larger effect but low interest rates also hurts. That being said, Paycom doesn't even have 10% of the marketshare and it's well established as a growth company with no indication of slowing that growth and settling at the current market share. I wouldn't assume that's in the cards probably ever, but for sure not in the cards anytime soon.

There's also the every looming question of how a company that doesn't even produce $1B in annual revenue is worth well over $20B. But the stock market is gonna stock market.

----------

